# Sergeant Doug Weddleton



## kwflatbed

Sergeant Doug Weddleton 
*Massachusetts State Police*

*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


Massachusetts*
End of Watch: Friday, June 18, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 52
*Tour of Duty:* 28 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Friday, June 18, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Sergeant Doug Weddleton was struck and killed by two drunk drivers while working a construction detail on I-95 in Attleboro.

Sergeant Weddleton had positioned his patrol car to block an exit ramp from I-95 to I-495 so a construction crew could perform roadwork. At approximately 1:25 am a drunk driver attempted to drive around his patrol car.

As he exited his vehicle to stop the car a second drunk driver crashed into the back of the first car, pushing it into Sergeant Weddleton, seriously injuring him. He was transported to Sturdy Memorial Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Both drunk drivers were arrested and charged with numerous charges. The drunk driver in the second vehicle was charged with negligent motor vehicle homicide.

Sergeant Weddleton had served with the Massachusetts State Police for 28 years. He is survived by his wife and four sons.
Agency Contact Information
Massachusetts State Police
470 Worcester Road
Framingham, MA 01702

Phone: (508) 820-2300

_*Please contact the Massachusetts State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Harley387

Rest in peace, Brother.


----------



## Guest

Soo very sad. RIP Sir.


----------



## Guest

How terrible and tragic. His family is in our prayers. ...And right before Father's Day too. Hope the drunks get maximum penalty.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Rest Easy Trooper Your Watch Is Over Now*


----------



## HistoryHound

God bless you and your family.


----------



## jettsixx

R.I.P. Sarge.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

Rest in peace Sergeant Weddleton.


----------



## LGriffin

Rest in peace, Sir.
We are praying for his family and friends.


----------



## TRPDiesel

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## AJ1231

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family! Rest in peace brother.


----------



## TopCop24

RIP Sarge


----------



## POSD

Iv'e been thinking about him all day...so very sad and tragic. Please be safe all, while on your regular tour and on details.


----------



## PAUL1604

Somber news for the MSP. These past two weeks have been awful between NJ and now MA. My heart is heavy for the loss of these Troopers. R.I.P. Sgt. Weddleton.


----------



## Roy Fehler

RIP Sergeant.


----------



## badgebunny

=( Rest in peace Sergeant Weddleton...my thoughts and prayers go out to you, your family, and the MSP family.


----------



## Lost

Rest in Peace, Sergeant Weddleton.


----------



## CJIS

RIP Sir. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## mr.anttrax

RIP Sergeant.


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP Sergeant


----------



## trueblue

Very sad. Can't even read the story in the paper...RIP


----------



## Mass

RIP Sgt.


----------



## Killjoy

I have had the privilege of working occasionally Sgt. Weddleton. He was an outstanding leader and a fine gentleman in every respect. The world is truly poorer with his loss. Rest in Peace, Sarge.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Douglas A. Weddleton *

Visit Guest Book










Sgt. Douglas A. Weddleton, 52 years, of Brockton, died unexpectedly in the line of duty, Friday, June 18, 2010. He was born in Randolph and was a lifelong resident of Brockton. Doug was a graduate of Brockton High School, Class of 1976, and after many years was ready to receive his degree in Criminal Justice from Curry College in Milton. Many people remember him as a manager at the historic York Steakhouse in Brockton. He entered the State Police Academy 65th Recruit Training Troop in December of 1982 and became a State Trooper in May of 1983. He served in the ballistics unit from 1993 until 2008, when he transferred to the Foxborough Barracks. Doug was dedicated to his family one hundred and ten percent and when he was not working, he could be found supporting all the activities important to his wife and four sons, such as sporting events, band concerts and school ceremonies. He enjoyed spending time outside, especially while walking their family dog, Bella, and cooking on his new grill. Doug enjoyed reading and was a devoted supporter of the Red Sox and Patriots. He touched many people in his short 52 years and will be sadly missed by all who knew him. He is survived by the love of his life, his wife Judith (Whittemore) Weddleton; his beloved four sons, Stephen D., Mark D., Ross P. and Matthew J., all of Brockton; his parents, David Weddleton of Brewster and Anna Woodward of Orleans; a sister and brother, Lori Spadea of Brewster and Gary Weddleton of Carver; a nephew, James Spadea of Brewster; Also survived by his father-in-law, Errol Whittemore of Vermont; a sister and brother-in-law, Janet Whittemore and Steve Whittemore and his wife Jill all of Chatham; a niece and nephew-in-law, Kristy Jenkins and her husband Ted of Mansfield; and nephew, Erik MacFarlane of Chatham, and many cousins. Doug was the grandson of the late Concetta and Salvatore Pettinato. Visitation will be held in Our Lady of Lourdes Church, 433 West St., Brockton, Tuesday, from 1:15 to 7:15 p.m., with a funeral service to follow on Wednesday at 11 a.m. Burial in Melrose Cemetery, Brockton. Donations in memory of Doug may be made to the Weddleton Family Fund, c/o Mutual Bank, 777 Belmont Street, Brockton, MA 02301. Funeral arrangements in care of Conley Funeral Home, Brockton. For condolences and directions,

http://[URL="http://www.conleyfuneralhome.com"]www.conleyfuneralhome.com[/URL].


----------



## DEI8

Rset in Peace Sarge.


----------



## KozmoKramer

May God bless the Weddleton family and my sincere hope that they someday find peace.

Rest in Peace Sgt. Weddleton.


----------



## Irishpride

RIP Sarge.

Does anyone have info regarding a walk through tomorrow?


----------



## FLTPR

Rest in peace Sergeant Weddleton.

We just had a similar situation in Florida. So sad. I'll be thinking of you guys in Mass and promise to tell every drunk I take down this week that it is for Sgt. Weddleton.


----------



## btoc343

I went to the funeral on Wednesday. what a great tribute to Sgt. Weddleton. truly a sea of blue


----------



## Mwiggz36

R.I.P Prayers to his family.


----------



## Dazy5

http://media.townonline.com/enterprise/Slideshows/2010/WeddletonTribute/


----------



## cc3915

I thought a lot about Doug while I was away. Rest in Peace Sarge.


----------



## cc3915

*Please take a moment out of your day on Monday, June 18, 2012 to remember and honor the sacrifice of Sergeant Douglas A. Weddleton.*


----------



## MSP1031

We remember your passing today with stories of better times when you were in our lives. We miss you every day and continue to carry on with your spirit on our side. Thank you for all that you did for us. We love you dad and hope that you're resting comfortably.


----------

